# Some advice requested on which Carte de sejour / visa I require and on opening a French bank account before making the big move



## Pedr ap Ioan

Bonjour / Bon soir tout le mond








I'm Welsh / British
A retired, fit 73 year old
My house in Wales is under offer as from today, so therefore I really must get my skates on and apply for my Carte de sejour .... Also find & buy my new permanent property in France. I'm looking anywhere in the Nouvelle- Aquitain region. To be absolutely honest, I am not sure which visa to apply for, although I am retired, I would like the option should I so chose, to now and again earn a little money to top up my pension, or not to do so, and therefore any advice or suggestions which visa I should apply for, would be greatly appreciated . 

In conjunction with all this, tonight I am trying to open a bank account with Credit Agricole Britline so my additional question to those of you who have trailblazed, worn the t-shirt so to speak is as follows







There are three packages available with Britline... Prestige, Premium & Essential. So for those of you that also chose to open an on-line account with Britline... Which package did you chose, and why?.... Also If you have a better bank account option to suggest, taking into account that as I type this I have no French address, please don't keep it to yourself, I will be very grateful for all suggestions and advice that you can offer...
Diolch / Merci / Thanks
Pedr Ap Ioan


----------



## EuroTrash

Haia Pedr, this is the official website that gives info about visas and takes you through the application process General information | France-Visas.gouv.fr
However I don't think there exists a visa for retirees that gives you freedom to work if you want. To get a visa as a retiree, you need to prove that you have enough income from your pensions/investments to support yourself and I believe you actually have to write and sign a statement promising that you will not do any paid work while you're here.
Can't help re Britline I'm afraid but I guess one thing you need to weigh up is the annual fee for each account, versus how much it would likely save you over the year in transaction charges. For starters, how many sterling withdrawals/transactions are you likely to do each year? And that will depend on whether you intend to get your pension paid into your CA in euros or whether you prefer to keep receiving it into your UK bank and transfer it as and when. Llawer i feddwl amdano (that's a bit beyond my Welsh, I had to look it up and it may not be quite right )
Pob lwc (I know that one!)


----------



## Bevdeforges

As a retiree, your best option is to go for the "visiteur" visa which, as ET has already explained, requires you to promise that you won't work while here. Topping up the old pension may be limited to the local rummage sale (boot sale, if you prefer) or doing odd jobs in the neighborhood. Anything "legit" puts the employer at serious risk for hiring someone not authorized to work in France. (And the penalties for the employers are tough.) If you have enough "financial resources" to get your visa, you should be OK until you can figure out the lay of the land over here.

I'm not sure what the status is regarding the WA and your medical cover, but coming from any other non-EU country, you would still require a private health cover for your first year in France. However in any event, you will be eligible to sign up for the French system after 3 months of residence. It may take some time, however, for the application to get processed.

Can't help you on the Britline front. There are arguments for and against trying to set up a bank account before you arrive (and know where you're going to be located), but at least they no longer charge you to close a bank account here, so you can always adjust once you get settled in.


----------



## Crabtree

Before you can move to France you need to get a Visa as outlined above.This will possibly take several months and you need to apply from your own country ie you cannot move to France and then apply so you will need to think about where you will live before you move to France.You will need to show your income stream in your case a pension and that it is equivalent to the French minimum wage of approx €1600 per month.As has been advised you should apply for a long term visitor visa which prevents you from working.If you work on the black there are heavy fines for you and the employer so basically no you will not be able to work to top up your pension and I assume that you have no wish to start a business and have to apply for a business visa with all the extra work that requires.You will have to show health insurance but you can apply for the French health system after 3 months residence.As a pensioner you will get "free" cover but you are strongly advised to get top up insurance as well.I assume you have researched the health system and likewise the French tax system especially which country taxes which pensions and the need to submit a french tax return each year.
When it comes to banks I would look at a local branch where you are living and not Britline frankly
TBH I think you should have asked these questions earlier and I think in your enthusiasm to move you have put the cart before the horse frankly
Do you have a plan B in case you cannot get a Visa?


----------



## EuroTrash

Re Britline. I think it has a niche, it is designed to meet the needs of Brits and many swear by it, so although I wasn't tempted myself I wouldn't try to put anybody off. I totally understand why a lot of Brits feel more comfortable initially at least doing their French banking in English speaking to advisors who are aware of the aspects of French banking that are likely to be unfamiliar to Brits.


----------



## Crabtree

Agreed ET but I have always found my local branch very helpful and responsive but I know that others will have had opposite experiences including bad ones with Britline.
The other thing the OP needs to think about that as the UK economy goes further down the pan how will a worsening exchange rate affect his income?


----------



## 255

@Pedr ap Ioan -- As the others have mentioned, retirees typically apply for and are issued long stay visitors' visas that do not have work privileges. Which makes sense, since "you are retired!" This is clearly the simplest/quickest route.

On the other hand, there are other options that would allow you to work, providing you have a viable idea for some form of enterprise (which you'd need up front.) Self employed person or liberal activity | France-Visas.gouv.fr .

Alternately, the most discussed recently is the Passeport Talent: International talents | France-Visas.gouv.fr . This visa/residency permit is good for up to four years and is renewable. It also has many "different flavors," that might fit you situation. Cheers, 255

P.S. If you need to leave your current premises ASAP, you could come to France on a 90 day Schengen visa, staying in temporary lodging while you do your planning. You could also do some reconnaissance for potential places to park/purchase a home. Of course, you'd need to return to the UK to ultimately apply for whatever visa you decide.


----------



## Bevdeforges

255 said:


> On the other hand, there are other options that would allow you to work, providing you have a viable idea for some form of enterprise (which you'd need up front.) Self employed person or liberal activity | France-Visas.gouv.fr .


One thing to consider, however, is that the passeport talent does (in all of its infinite permutations) presume that the purpose of your move to France is to set up or operate some sort of a business or enterprise. It is most definitely NOT to "top up" your pension with the occasional money making "gig." 

OTOH, after 3 or 4 years of living in France as a "visiteur" you may find that you are eligible for some sort of change of status that would allow you to work part-time (marry a French national or an EU national established in France) or the laws could change in some respect. But for that initial visa, they do really focus on your main purpose for coming to France - and if you're retired you're considered a "visiteur" and will not be able to work. 


Crabtree said:


> The other thing the OP needs to think about that as the UK economy goes further down the pan how will a worsening exchange rate affect his income?


This is also a very valid point. It has been some time now since we had sudden and unexpected swings in exchange rates - but in the past, something like that often leads to a number of affected expats heading for home, or in some cases, finding themselves "stuck" in France without enough to live on, and not enough to go back home (assuming they have something to return to back there). It has been a while now, but perhaps we need to start reminding people of the need to have a "Plan B" in case things don't work out for you on a move to France.


----------

